# Great Machine, Even Better Service



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review… I have been seriously considering it for my very small shop. I have bounced it around due to the inconsistent reviews… the love/hate relationships. And, I was wondering if I would be lucky enough to get one set up correctly out of the box.

appreciate you taking the time to review… I found it very helpful.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the 8" version and absolutely hate it. The tables are far too short for jointing any board longer than about 5'. Snipe is extremely bad. It was (by far) the loudest tool in my shop. It collects dust now as both functions it performed have been replaced in my shop.


----------



## Puffin (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with dustal, thank you for the review. I've been leery of this machine based on the negative reviews. However, like you said it seems like a great machine for the price and would be a welcome addition to my shop. Hopefully, jet had begun to address these issues and your machine indicates the beginning of a better production run.

Lastly, if you do get a chance to fine tune the co-planarity(is this a word? lol) let us know what you think of the process and what kind of results you were able to get.

Thanks again.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Rodney, I expected a lot of snipe from the planer, but to my pleasant surprise there is very little, and what is there can be easily sanded if need be. Did you adjust the planer outfeed extension properly, with the back of it raised ever so slightly?


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Im lookin for a jointer but will not be buyin one of these I want some weight and brawn and something that I can just replace the motor on and thats all my worries but Im glad you like the machine and I hope it works the wood like you want


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sure I'll eventually want to upgrade to a solid floor model, but for now this is a great entry-level tool for me. Appreciate the comment.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I just noticed… I'm working in the garage… and I have my current Delta bench top planer sitting on the same furniture mover I picked up at Harbor Freight. Except it just stays there and I use it as is… then roll it away… If I got the Jet unit, I would need something with wheels…


----------



## GusGia (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi I`m a hobbiest, and I leave overseas, I plan to visit USA on february and I want to buy and JPP planer jointer.
and I know that the measurements of the machine exceed the 62 inches (L+W+H) that you can send in the airplane..

So I want to know if I can take the table the jointer infeed and jointer outfeed (To reduce the volume) so it is not so bulky and be able to dispatch it in the hold of the plane.

Hope somebody could help me with suggestion or pictures of the planner where I could disambled and I need to buy tools as will be a tourist (with all my tools at home)

Regards Gustavo


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Gustavo,
I'm sure the tables do come off, but I haven't gone through the process. I don't have access to the machine at the moment so I can't tell you what tools you'll need for sure, but expect to use some assortment of hex keys and wrenches. The machine comes fairly well assembled in the box but the stand is not assembled at all. The 8" model doesn't come with a stand at all, so I would imagine that reduces packing space.

Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## GusGia (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks very much y I will try to see it on the store and then I will dicide instead on buying with amazon.

Regards Gustavo


----------

